# engine starts then dies



## mrkjsnlcs (Feb 21, 2006)

when i start my cars engine it idles for a few seconds then dies except when i keep on pressing the gas pedal. ths doesnt hapen when the engines temp guage has reached the middle portion or when it has been running for a long time. can you give me some ideas as to what is causing this problem before i bring it to the mechanic. thanks. i have i b14 sentra 98


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

when it is warmed up how dose it idle, about how many RPM's this could help us help you, but there is also a devise by your cams that adjsut your idle during cold and warm temputers, this could be malfunctingin


----------



## mrkjsnlcs (Feb 21, 2006)

the engine runs fine when its warmed up. everything is fine. even on idle, just have problems during start ups. i dont have a tach so i cant see rpms. i live in the philippines and the weather is generally warm.


----------



## 99_SELect (May 10, 2005)

I was just there last month. Sentras everywhere!! (Mostly deisel though) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunta (Feb 15, 2006)

I had the same problem with my 92 nissan 240, it ended up being a bad catalytic converter on my car. hope that helps


----------



## 200sr20 (Jan 16, 2004)

I had the same problem and it was the IAC (idle air control) which is mounted on the intake. takes a couple hours to replace. check for codes


----------



## tx96sx (Jan 3, 2005)

Did you do anything to your engine prior to it acting up? BTW, where in Manila? I have family up there and also in Leyte.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

200sr20 said:


> I had the same problem and it was the IAC (idle air control) which is mounted on the intake. takes a couple hours to replace. check for codes



That could definently be the problem.

I actually just had to repair mine via epoxie glue.. I hope it works >.>

Shouldn't take more than 1/2 an hour to replace though, it's pretty easy to take off, you shouldn't have to remove the whole upper intake mani.

EDIT:

Although the damn things are expensive as hell, junk-yard-ayy-ohH!


----------

